# AW 4 gear specialty chassis



## etrigan (Mar 4, 2005)

Greetings All! 

Been here for awhile,but this is my first post. 
Thought I'd say "Hi", Introduce myself and ask a question or two. 

I've been into ho slots since the early 70's,I leave for awhile then always come back. 

I recently returned to the hobby after 10 yrs. or so (using our Grandaughter as the excuse  

I'm not a serious racer or collector of vintage cars,just like to run them around the track for fun. 

2 lanes only for now,Started with the Super international set & a few extra pieces and built the Oak creek 36 then got a dual terminal track for independent powered lanes and then a giant raceway for more track and the tri power supply and a few more pieces and expanded it to the Whitewater farms 65,(like to pack in as much as poss.and not waste table space)which is what I'm riding on now. 

not very good with cameras pictures and posting them on the internet,so I'll skip that for now,but I am just in awe at some of the setups and landscaping talents on this site! 

Got 2 hairpins just to fool around with-neat piece but not really practical,most of my cars didn't like it very much and wouldn't make it through (but I knew this might be the case from other postings)so they are just sitting with my extra track for now.oh well. 

Don't really care for the Nascar/Indy/F1 open wheel type of cars,I like '55 chevy-Hemi cuda Corvette type street cars and hot rods.So I really like the AW xtraction repos and Thunderjet bowtie-mopar releases and can't wait for them to release the 66 Batmobile.(when is this coming out already?) 

I just prefer the old style slippin'&sliding handling of these cars,but I bought a few jl-aw bodies and using the gt body clips and super g+ chassis that came with the sets,I have some really fast old time muscle cars which are also a real lot of fun to run-It's all good! 

I've collected around 40 cars in the first few months of returning,and been to Bob Beers LI show awhile back and am going to the upcoming show on Superbowl Sunday. 
would really like to get a few of the old afx magnatraction dodge street vans and "model a" ford panel-coupe Woodie bodies that used the specialty chassis,but these are usually in pretty rough shape due to age and misuse. 
Seem to recall these were held together using a screw or screws 

Do you guys know if the current AW 4 gear specialty chassis can be used on these old bodies? 

Do they need any kind modification?are the screws and posts in the right positions? or just not useable at all for this application? 

What kind color of spray paint would make those "orange" guardrails look more life like? 

Any good websites I should be checking to purchase more of the kind of cars I like? 

Thanks in advance-great group of folks here! 

I'll stop rambling on now,maybe I'll see you at the shows. 

Jefff


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The AW 4gear chassis will fit some of the bodies. Just check the side clearance so the AW mounting brackets fit inside an Afx 4gear's body. Unfortunately AW bods won't work on Afx chassis since AW bods don't have screwposts.

But that's something the kitbashers can work their way around.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The side mounts on the AW 4-Gear chassis can be dremeled off if need be if the AFX 4-Gear body is too narrow.You will have to use the screw mount in the center of the 4-gear chassis near the front guide pin.


Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome back, Jeff. You picked a good time to re-enter the hobby since there is some really cool new stuff as well as repops of the old stuff as well. These guys have already given some good advice, but Ill drop my 2 cents in the bucket.

AW 4-gear bods COULD be adapted to the aurora 4-gear chassis, but it seems a lot of work when the AW piece is readily available, reasonably priced,runs great, and comes already mounted to the body. 

Now, using an AW chassis to replaced a worn out aurora does make sense. As Neal said, lop off the 'basket handles', use the screwholes and go have fun. 

You say you like the slipping and sliding, the AW 4-gear uses 2 neo dot traction magnets that clamp it down good and tight to the track, if you like that sorta thing. I pop them out (takes like 2 seconds) and run them without. Same goes for the regular XTraction Ultra G's, which use 1 neo dot.

You said you've been to Bob Beers' show, hopefully you grabbed some of his repoped A/P corvettes based on the aurora design. Youre doing yourself a disservice if you dont get at least one. 

As to sites where you can find more stuff, there are PLENTY. Bud's HO cars and slotcar central have all kinds of coolness, and there's always the evil of Ebay. Much as I hate feeding them, its still the best resource yet for finding whatever slot stuff you could possibly want. I noticed youre in New York, you should definitely watch craigslist since used slots are plentiful up there. OR, put up a want to buy ad on there. Ive managed a few nice scores myself off of CL.


----------



## etrigan (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you for the responses. 
Yes,I meant using a new AW 4 gear chassis as a direct replacement for a worn out afx magna traction chassis mounted to an old Aurora body. 

Not the other way around,glad to hear that it sounds do-able,as I'd really like to get some of those bodies that I had as a youth.Loved those vans! 

At Bob's last LI show he had not yet made the Vette's-but I plan on getting some at the next 
show on Feb 7. 

Thanks again.


----------

